# Cuboid Sleeves



## Wdnsdy (7/4/16)

Has anyone seen Cuboid sleeves in bright colours? 

I've only been able to find black, white, grey and clear.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (7/4/16)

We have black / green but otherwise just the colours you mentioned


----------

